
Beware of How Millennials View Office Promotions - repeek
http://blogs.wsj.com/experts/2015/10/26/beware-of-how-millennials-view-office-promotions/
======
draw_down
> Millennials watch who gets promoted very closely because what leaders reward
> tells them what is truly valued in the organization, and what the leaders
> want to reinforce in the culture.

The word "millenials" in this paragraph should be replaced with "employees".

Years ago, my employer asked us all to read the Netflix slide deck about their
company culture. In that slide deck, the point is made that what is important
to a company is not told by the values inscribed on a plaque mounted to a
wall, but in what happens inside the company every day. That has stuck with me
through the years.

